# Buckshot Equalizer Stands



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 14, 2020)

I know this company has had its ups and downs but I'm wondering if anyone has one of their stands and how they like it.
Thanks.


----------



## marknga (Jan 14, 2020)

I have never owned an "equalizer" but have had a couple of Buckshot stands and loved them.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 14, 2020)

I had one. I didn't care for it. A summit is a much better stand in my opinion.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 15, 2020)

I have the model before the equalizer. 
Prolly 20 yrs old . Have replaced seat couple of times, squirrels like it when you leave um out on the tree. And the backstraps .
Solidly built and comfortable.
Not very roomy however.
But I like mine for bow and facing the tree for gun.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 16, 2020)

I have an old Buckshot.  It is very safe and comfortable but cumbersome to pack in.


----------

